# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle 10g sous Windows

## GoLDoZ

Bonjour.

J'aimerais avoir des retours sur ce livre (lien). Il n'est pas dans la liste de ceux proposs par le site.

Sinon, je cherche le meilleur bouquin (s'il y en a un) concernant l'optimisation, que ce soit au niveau du dveloppement ou au niveau de la cration/conception d'une base.

Merci! ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loyd1974

Des bouquins sur le tuning, j'en ai achet quelques uns et j'en ai eu plein qui me sont passs dans les mains, au final, j'en reviens toujours  la doc en ligne d'oracle  ::yaisse2:: 

http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/B...b14211/toc.htm
tu trouveras le Performance Tuning Guide pour la 10g  ::king::

----------


## GoLDoZ

J'en cite un autre qui me parat coller  ce que je recherche:Oracle 10g - Optimisation dune base de donnes.

Quelqu'un connat?

----------


## pifor

Les livres de Gilles Briard sont trs bien pour dbuter avec Oracle.

En ce qui concerne les aspects avancs pour la performance, je pense qu'il faut effectivement d'abord se rfrer  la documentation Oracle et ensuite voir les ouvrages en anglais: la liste sur AskTom est pour moi une des meilleures.

Il est regrettable qu'aucun de ces livres (comme la doc. Oracle) ne soit traduit en franais.

----------


## Invit

> Il est regrettable qu'aucun de ces livres (comme la doc. Oracle) ne soit traduit en franais.


C'est srement trop difficile de maintenir une documentation telle que celle d'Oracle en plusieurs langue. D'autant plus que certains documents requirent des comptences Oracle de haut niveau plus des comptences de traducteurs donc il faut dbourser beaucoup de $$$$$ pour en faire la traduction.
Et tout a pour un public relativement restreint tout de mme.

----------


## pifor

> C'est srement trop difficile de maintenir une documentation telle que celle d'Oracle en plusieurs langue. D'autant plus que certains documents requirent des comptences Oracle de haut niveau plus des comptences de traducteurs donc il faut dbourser beaucoup de $$$$$ pour en faire la traduction.
> Et tout a pour un public relativement restreint tout de mme.


Certes, la documentation complte de la version 9 possde environ 46000 pages. Je ne sais pas combien de pages comprend la documentation SQL Server 2005 mais une partie non ngligeable est traduite sur le site de Microsoft.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne sais pas combien de pages comprend la documentation SQL Server 2005 mais une partie non ngligeable est traduite sur le site de Microsoft.


Oui et Microsoft essaie actuellement de faire a en traduction automatique ( sur certaines pages et  ::aie::  ). Sans doute qu'ils trouvent a aussi couteux...

----------


## lallio

Je vous rejoins :
le top la doc ORacle => une vraie mine d'or, sinon le site de thomas Kyte (asktom) et ses livres , ca se boit comme du petit lait.

----------

